# 5lbs ground beef and cabelas cure and seasoning



## pahoapete (Jun 29, 2017)

A question for the group that knows all
I did 5 lbs of lean ground beef with cabelas seasoning and cure on Monday night and then life happened and haven't had a chance to smoke it yet.  It has been in a sealed plastic bag and in the refrigerator.  
Don't need any funky diseases so looking for some advice.


----------



## tallbm (Jun 29, 2017)

Pahoapete said:


> A question for the group that knows all
> I did 5 lbs of lean ground beef with cabelas seasoning and cure on Monday night and then life happened and haven't had a chance to smoke it yet. It has been in a sealed plastic bag and in the refrigerator.
> Don't need any funky diseases so looking for some advice.


Hi there and welcome!

You'll be fine.

Just for reference. To make bacon from Pork belly with a dry rub, the belly rests (is cured) in seasoning and cure for like a minimum of 7 days.

Your ground beef will be fine.

Question though, are you making sausage or some kind of sandwich meat loaf?


----------



## pahoapete (Jun 30, 2017)

Actually I am doing jerky.  With a jerky gun. 
The mix has one pack seasoning and one pack cure so they are both mixed in the meat.


----------



## daveomak (Jun 30, 2017)

Did the directions recommend using 1 seasoning and 1 cure packet in 5#'s of meat ??


----------



## pahoapete (Jun 30, 2017)

Yes it did.


----------



## daveomak (Jun 30, 2017)

Then, all the ingredients are at the proper amounts...  You should be very safe to consume it.. 

Finish  your project and take pics for us to see..    4 days wrapped in the refer, is fine...


----------

